# Test/Review of Sanyo 18650 2600mAh (Red)



## HKJ (Sep 24, 2012)

[size=+3]Sanyo 18650 2600mAh (Red)[/size]







Official specifications:

Sanyo brand you can trust
Rechargebale 18650 battery
Extra big area flat conduction system design
Unprotected






This is an unprotected cell, it is also used in many 2600mAh protected batteries with a added protection circuit.




























Comparing it to protected version, the largest difference is output voltage with 5A load, without protection the voltage is slightly higher. For actual values use my comparator.































There is two set of curves in the above chart and they do track *very* well.


[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

There is not much to say about this cell, it is a very good cell, just remember that it is unprotected.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 25, 2012)

Another excellent test review as always. HKJ! :thumbsup:

Thank you.

The cells show very nice performance.


----------



## bestsystem (Sep 26, 2012)

how fresh are your sanyo cells?

I got a pair of sanyo 2600mah produced in jan 2012

btw, are they li-co or advanced chemistry?


----------



## HKJ (Sep 26, 2012)

bestsystem said:


> how fresh are your sanyo cells?



I got mine very recently (See date in info box), but I do not know how long time they have been stored in different warehouses before that.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 26, 2012)

HKJ what's the date code on the label? (eg. P11C or similar)


----------



## HKJ (Sep 26, 2012)

gopajti said:


> HKJ what's the date code on the label? (eg. P11C or similar)




There it not any obvious print on the cells, as can be seen on the pictures.
In the red plastic there is some engraved tiny letters: "SANYO L" and "UR18650FM R1122"
Under the red wrapper, there is some print directly on the cell: "PJKM4PE" and "135836"

Note: The text is very difficult to read, i.e. I might have a letter or number wrong.


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 26, 2012)

you think these cells are good for repacking laptop batteries?


----------



## HKJ (Sep 26, 2012)

Overclocker said:


> you think these cells are good for repacking laptop batteries?



Yes.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 26, 2012)

good work buddy!


----------



## gopajti (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes difficult to read, these letters is ok, but the date code is a four, letter/number code, here is my Sanyo battery

can you check again? pls


----------



## HKJ (Sep 26, 2012)

gopajti said:


> Yes difficult to read, these letters is ok, but the date code is a four, letter/number code, here is my Sanyo battery
> 
> can you check again? pls



Found a code: P45C


----------



## gopajti (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks! date 2011 November.


----------



## mellowman (Sep 26, 2012)

gopajti said:


> Thanks! date 2011 November.



so how do you decipher the code to get manufacture date?

week # and then year?

C=2011?


----------



## gopajti (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## gopajti (Sep 29, 2012)

*qualitychinagoods* has got fresh Sanyo UR18650FM cells, I asked, and they say the date code is Q31G (2012, August!)


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 25, 2013)

HI HKJ,

I was reading your charts that compare all of the 18650 cells with one another. I am a little confused about some of the labeling in the charts thought.

The chard shows this cell which performed well "sanyo 2600mah Red" Then right below it another cell that says "sanyo 2600mah Red BV" that perfomed only half as well under a 5 amp load.

What is the difference? Whats BV? 

I am also not clear on what many of the other letters after the cell description are, like

SB, LB??? I can guess at a few like FT is flat top? BT is button top?

Thanks again for all your work on these.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 25, 2013)

vestureofblood said:


> HI HKJ,
> 
> I was reading your charts that compare all of the 18650 cells with one another.



It would be good if you went to that thread and asked the question. It is sort of OT here.

Bill


----------



## walterwitt (Jul 25, 2013)

vestureofblood said:


> HI HKJ,
> 
> I was reading your charts that compare all of the 18650 cells with one another. I am a little confused about some of the labeling in the charts thought.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's the protected version http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Sanyo%2018650%202600mAh%20(Red)%20bv%20UK.html


----------



## HKJ (Jul 26, 2013)

vestureofblood said:


> I was reading your charts that compare all of the 18650 cells with one another. I am a little confused about some of the labeling in the charts thought.
> 
> The chard shows this cell which performed well "sanyo 2600mah Red" Then right below it another cell that says "sanyo 2600mah Red BV" that perfomed only half as well under a 5 amp load.
> 
> What is the difference?



Protected or unprotected.




vestureofblood said:


> Whats BV?



I can only have the same name once in my test, this means I have to add something to the name when testing more copies of the same battery. 
Usual it is some letters from the dealers name, but if the batteries are from the same dealer I have to use something else like bt and ft (button/flat top).




vestureofblood said:


> I am also not clear on what many of the other letters after the cell description are, like
> 
> SB, LB??? I can guess at a few like FT is flat top? BT is button top?



The battery top exist in 3 styles: *S*mall diameter *B*utton top, *L*arge diameter *B*utton top, and flat.
In the links at the bottom of each review you can find more information


----------



## tobrien (Oct 13, 2013)

is there a difference between UR18650*FM* and UR18650*F*?


----------

